# Safe food list



## Jack's Dad (Nov 6, 2009)

We give Jack bananas, apples, watermelon, cantaloupe, carrots, cucumbers, and pears. Other than grapes, I know that onions are on the “don’t feed list”. 

The following is a “don’t feed” list that I found online:

 Avocado (all parts) - the toxic ingredient in avocado is called persin (toxic amount unknown). Symptoms include difficulty breathing, abdominal enlargement, abnormal fluid accumulations in the chest, abdomen and sac around the heart. 
 Pear pips, the kernels of plums, peaches and apricots, apple core pips (contain cyanogenic glycosides resulting in cyanide posioning) 
 Potato peelings and green looking potatoes 
 Rhubarb leaves 
 Mouldy/spoiled foods (keep garbage lid firmly on) 
 Alcohol 
 Yeast dough 
 Coffee grounds, beans & tea (caffeine) 
 Hops (used in home brewing) 
 Tomato leaves & stems (green parts) 
 Broccoli (in large amounts) 
 Raisins and grapes 
 Cigarettes, tobacco, cigars 
 Xylitol (sweetener often found in sugar-free gum) 
 Cooked bones - they can splinter and cause gut perforation, as well as blockages in the intestine, tooth fractures, and cooked chop bones can get stuck across the roof of the mouth 
 Corn cobs - a common cause of intestinal blockage requiring surgical removal 


Hope this helps.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mine LOVE apples, oranges, watermelon, cantaloupe and pineapple! Added bonus, pineapple makes their poop gross so they won't eat it. LOL. 

I remember before we got Mojo (when we were waiting for him to be old enough to come home, and I was obsessing over research) I found a site with a list of *FOODS* not to give dogs. Here's a small part of that list:


Pits from peaches and plums
Potato, rhubarb, and tomato leaves; potato and tomato stems
Raw eggs
Raw fish
Salt 
*String * 
Sugary foods


I'm like... ***... string? If they included string, why not include socks? Plastic? Glass?

LOL. Anyway, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Sammyjo (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you both for the info. Sammy is also a big fan of bananas, apples, cantalopes & even oranges. He can't get enough of them. 

Mssjnnfer I understand the string thing. I made the mistake of buying a knotted rope for Sam at Petsmart. He immediately ate part of it & had a terrible time passing it! Needless to say he no longer has that rope! :doh:

Thank you again for the info.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

My dogs say pizza is their favorite vegetable


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Reviving an older thread to ask a quick question 

I bought some peaches and put them by the window to ripen. then left to go to work and came back with my boy proudly greeting me with a peach in his mouth. Turns out, he carried around all the peaches throughout the day, but didn't eat any. Since he's had them in his mouth already, is it okay if I chop them up and give them to him? I was told the only reason peaches are on the "not safe to eat" list is because of the pit, so he'd only be eating the actual fruit. Otherwise, I'm just going to toss them in the garbage


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey loves baby carrots! She can not get enough of them. We also grow carrots and let her dig some up in the fall to eat. That really makes her one happy pup!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tennisball, yes, it is perfectly okay to give your guy some pieces of peach. Obviously, not the pit!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks! I cut up the peaches and the boys loved them.


----------

